# TECOM Visa Processing time



## SummerGlow (Jun 18, 2013)

Hello everyone,

The company has applied for the tecom visa for me and it is taking ages for some reason. It is still with immigration for the Entry permit. The thing is we applied on 2nd and my grace period ended on 12th, so now i am overstaying because the process is taking so long.

AXS are doing it in TECOM on my behalf and honestly its been ages ti seems, and i still haven't received my Entry permit event!

Do any of you have any experience with this?


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

If your passport is with "The Authorities", you won't get a fine. Usually takes a week though - have you been a naughty girl?


----------



## SummerGlow (Jun 18, 2013)

The Rascal said:


> If your passport is with "The Authorities", you won't get a fine. Usually takes a week though - have you been a naughty girl?


LOL depends on what you consider naughty:nono:


----------

